
Two Intricate Calligraphy Pages from a 16-Century Manuscript Have Been Decoded - ohjeez
http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/calligraphy-decoded/
======
Zaheer
Really impressive work! For folks that like this sort of thing: A modern
'calligrapher' I randomly came across on IG:
[https://www.instagram.com/joey_bearbower/](https://www.instagram.com/joey_bearbower/)

Calligraphy is also huge in Islam and there's tons of beautiful Arabic
calligraphy: [https://www.pinterest.com/salmaaslams7/islamic-
calligraphy/?...](https://www.pinterest.com/salmaaslams7/islamic-
calligraphy/?lp=true)

~~~
yesenadam
I've enjoyed an amazing book of calligraphic art for many years, _The Painted
Word_. Beautiful and colourful designs, some of which also incorporate (how to
describe?!) paper carving/cutting.

[http://davewood.com.au/books/view/the-painted-
word](http://davewood.com.au/books/view/the-painted-word)

------
Isamu
Those are some magnificent high-resolution manuscript images that the Getty is
making available for fair use.

>This image is available for download, without charge, under the Getty's Open
Content Program.

[http://www.getty.edu/about/whatwedo/opencontent.html](http://www.getty.edu/about/whatwedo/opencontent.html)

>Fair Use Open content images can be used for any purpose without first
seeking permission from the Getty. Images of many other works in the
collections are also on our website in varying formats. The Getty supports
fair use of copyrighted material when the applicable legal criteria are met.
For more information on use of digital images of works in the Getty's
collections, please refer to the Getty's Terms of Use.

Attribution to the Getty Please use the following source credit when
reproducing an Open Content image:

>Digital image courtesy of the Getty's Open Content Program.

------
gus_massa
I don't understand why this hasn't been translated before. Is it just too much
work and nobody volunteer to do it?

~~~
theoh
It's a bit like an embroidered sampler: the content is filler, or at least
isn't factually significant/important so there probably hasn't been any reason
to look closely. I'm not sure about this kind of document per se, but in
general I think only a small fraction of documents in archives actually get
processed in detail (translation, transcribing).

~~~
athenot
This was commissioned for an emperor and contains parts of the _Liturgy of the
Hours_ : prayers that Catholic religious do throughout the day. But it's not
uncommon for lay people to partake in those, either doing the full version or
some abridged version.

It's not impossible to imagine the emperor wanting his fancy version of this
(whether to earnestly pray along or just to appear pious, we can't know).

~~~
theoh
I think it's safe to assume that the knotted/maze pattern script (for example)
was not intended to be consumed as text.

------
rurban
The author Georg Bocskay wouldn't have liked his name being translated to
Georg Boschkay at all. He is Hungarian and already lost all his accents in the
first transcription, being named Bochkai in the German/Latin version.

Augustus of Austria et al should be translated as King or Emperor of

